
Debugging with C-Reduce - ingve
https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2018-06-29-debugging-with-c-reduce.html
======
spatulon
C-Reduce has been a godsend at my job. I work on the tool that converts C/C++
programs to our internal database format for
[https://lgtm.com/](https://lgtm.com/) and I regularly have to investigate
issues we have handling large open-source projects. C-Reduce is the difference
between having to debug megabytes of (preprocessed) source code and a few tens
of bytes. Great job by all involved.

------
saagarjha
Great to see Mike Ash still writing for his Friday Q&A, though of course at a
reduced frequency.

